# Boar hunting trip!



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody up for one? Heading for Caryonah in Crossville Tenn. soon. Just bought my son Max a 45-70 he's wanting to try out on a boar. Looking to go in late Nov. or December. Careyonah is a superb preserve with quality hunting and they have the Blond Russian boars which make really fantastic mounts.  LakeRaider<><>


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Lake I couldn't get on their website so I'll ask you some questions. Whats the cost ? How many acres ? How many days are you planning on going for ? I might be interested in going. ...................Thanks..................Rich


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Rich, 3,000+ acres.We usually head down on a friday. Hunt saturday then hang out saturday nite tellin' lies (you know, the "I took a 450 lb. boar with a 22 cal.") LOL Sunday hunting if somebody doesn,t get one (which never happens) Good fishing lake there too. Will call for current pricing this week. They have a site in range also. The nice thing about Caryonah is it has private rooms. ( BUNKHOUSE LODGING gets strange sometimes)They have a really neat gun collection too. The food is really good. They use Plothounds for hunting that are excellant. I say we take zfish and use him as bait!!!  
You have the option to use a guide and dogs or not to. We always tip the guide well also. Your kill is butchered and wrapped for you for about $35.00 and will cape the head for you for mounting. They have a local taxidermist who does excellant work. Hogs run 190 lbs and up. LakeRaider<><> www.caryonah.com


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like a nice place. Do you guys always use the hounds or can you stalk or tree stands ? I might be interested if you guys do the December hunt due to I'm taking off for gun season. Let me know when you get an idea of when you want to go and the price.............Thanks................Rich


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL They stalk you!!! yes , you can stalk them but its a dangerous game. Them suckers are fast! There are all kinds of wallows and water holes. Boar usually are more active at nite. There are stands. We always use dogs. Not to gross anyone out but after you kill a hog and gut it the dogs run in and grab the heart to eat. Strange! The guide will do the gutting if you prefer. Hogs are really smelly critters lol I once found a crutch in the woods there. Makes ya' wonder! I also suggest carrying a sidearm also. Some people say thats to put yourself down if ya' lose the fight!  Raider<><>


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I have seen hunting shows where the hogs chased the hunter around a tree a couple of times. Now that would be a rush. Would like to try my recurve at one. I heard of arrows bouncing off there skin though so maybe a muzzle loader might be more logical. I emailed them for a brochere..............Take care and keep me informed.......Rich


----------

